# New Machine



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I got a bad case of upgraditis and decided to upgrade my trusty Gaggia Baby Class...









... to a Fracino Cherub:









So far I have only managed to make a couple of espressos but I must say I am really pleased with the new machine. It seems really forgiving and thermally stable but I am sure I will learn more about it as I play with it more









For those interested, below are some photos I took of it when it arrived:


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

That's a very sexy section of kitchen









Nice one, should blow the classic away


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

More photos...


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice indeed sir, I must admit that when the time comes for a new machine I will be looking at a Fracino Cherub or Piccino so look forward to reading your machine diary.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't think I could have waited that long to get it out of its packaging and take photographs!


----------

